# Wine Maker Magazine Conference 2020



## KTWineMaker (Nov 13, 2019)

Anyone been to the winemaker magazine conference in the past? Was it worth the cost? I just got into winemaking this year and it sounded like a fun event but it is spendy when you throw in travel since I'm not local.

*13th annual WineMaker Conference May 28-31, 2020 San Luis Obispo – Paso Robles*

*https://winemakermag.com/conference/conference-overview?mc_cid=065646e9a1&mc_eid=c7aab57530*


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 13, 2019)

Never went simply for the reason you indicated however it is in a good wine region. If you had someone with similar interests it might be a nice vacation. Not sure where you're from and maybe not so elaborate but there has to be something nearer to you.


----------



## carpcellars (Jan 4, 2020)

I have been to their 2018 conference in San Diego. It was a great experience & it will upgrade your skills & you will meet a lot of people that are willing to share their experiences.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone entertaining going in the contest?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 10, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Anyone entertaining going in the contest?



Too rich for me - especially based on what I've heard regarding the judges' feedback.


----------



## carpcellars (Mar 10, 2020)

Most definitely am. Bought reservation last year. San Diego experience was great; found an excellent source for Pinot grapes. Paso region is one of my favorite & have not been on vineyard tour there.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2020)

We went in 2019 and had a great time !
We will be passing for the 2020, mainly because of the travel costs involved.

We hope to be part of the 2021event


----------



## joeswine (Mar 11, 2020)

Then I guess no one's enter either?


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 24, 2020)

Given the pandemic are these events being cancelled or what?


----------

